# Jig Head for Cobia



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

What kind of jig head works best for the pier? Looking to start making my own jigs for Cobia with a mold and just wanted to know.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I prefer heavier jigs off the piers.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I was thinking about this mold 
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/do-it-ultraminnow-molds/412167.aspx


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobi aJig Mold*



King/ling said:


> I was thinking about this mold
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/do-it-ultraminnow-molds/412167.aspx


Looks like it would be a good one!

Out of stock at Jann's; but available in other places that Do-It Molds are sold. C2


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Spro sells those heads and they're a lot cheaper and the finish will be nicer than what anybody will tie/sell. Their used to be a bondo mold thread on here. Very detailed and easiest way to create a jig or copy one that you like.


----------

